# Job title in Canada for setting out Engineer



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All

I'm planning on moving to Canada early August based on the IEC one year working holiday visa.

I have 10 years experience working as a Site Engineer setting out buildings, supervising subcontractors, sourcing information from the design team and on site quality control etc for a large building contractor in Ireland


Questions

(1) I have been researching jobs in Canada and i can not find any, with a similar role to my job and experience. Has anyone worked as a site engineer in Ireland or the UK and has relocated to Canada and is working in a similar role, what is your job title on site?

(2) Where is the most Construction happening in Canada?


Thanks for your replys


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Engineering is licenced in canada so if your looking for jobs with that title you will need to decide on the province and then apply to them. I don't think you have enough time for that process so you'll have look for work as a site foreman or something else within your skill set.

If the job doesn't have the title engineer or the employer is willing to call the position something else then you don't need to become licensed.


----------



## rosiek.kuba (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Pat!
I have got same experience and same questions.
Are you in Canada now? Have you already started work as site engineer?
Cheers


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi 

Yes I'm in canada 
I got work with a formwork contractor. I do the layout for the concrete works.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

And your new title is? 

A lot of people don't realize that the title 'engineer' in the UK is not the same as in Canada. An Engineer in Canada has a university degree before they can get to wear the 'iron ring'. 
Iron Ring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Often in the UK and I'm guessing in Ireland as well, people are called an 'engineer' but in fact are not what would be an engineer in Canada.

So RosieK, if you want to look for 'Engineering' jobs in Canada, you need to have the qualificitions listed on this site: https://www.albertacanada.com/UK_CivilEngCFS_w.pdf That shows you what qualifications an employer in Canada will be looking at for true engineering jobs in Canada.


----------

